# Breeding



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello guys/gals.

I had a 100 gallon cichlid tank when I was in the Marines. Unfortunatley this was lost in a house fire. Since ill be moving soon I wanted to have a cihlid tank(missed watching them). For now untill I move I went with an acrylic 40 gallon. I have been doing tons of reaserch to find the right fish but can not decide. Can you guys/gals tell me the best cichlids to breed (difficulty wise) I would like to have some that the parents will actually take care of the fry without eating any. I have seen that a few will stay with them and raise them. Any help is appriciated. 
Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jersey_cichlid_guy said:


> Can you guys/gals tell me the best cichlids to breed (difficulty wise) I would like to have some that the parents will actually take care of the fry without eating any.


I assume you mean easy to breed?

Multies (N. multifasciatus) OR N. brichardi is the great choice: easy to breed and parents take of care the fry with great care.

For 40G, you'll have fun with Multies :thumb: (I know I do). Make sure you have a lot of shells, at least 5 shells for each Multies.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes I meant easy to breed . Sorry at work on night shift doing 12 hour shifts. I was looking at Yellow Labs, Red Jewel Fish, Some one said that green terros and Jack Dempseys were good ones too. I just think it be more fun to watch the fry swimming around with the parents, not throwing them in a incubator or a fry tank.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Just read up on them they seem pretty cool.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

like this


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From your list only labs and jewels are African. Labs will brood the fry in their mouths for 28 days but once spit, they will eat the fry. Does not fit your criteria.

What are the dimensions of your 40G? 36" x 18"?

Jewels may be a fit for your tank but I think I've read that it's common practice with them to separate fry/parents relatively early. You may want to post in the Victorian and Other African forum for more details.

The other 3 fish you mention are South American and may not be a fit for your tank depending on dimensions. Festae is a 12" fish, Green Terror and Jack Dempsey are 10" fish. I am not as familiar with South American fish so if you are interested in those I would post in the SA forum.

I agree with Als49...brichardi from Lake Tanganyika fit your criteria and your tank.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

the fish he mentioned sounded good.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Neolamprologus brichardi/pulcher are a great fish for such a tank. They don't get too big, will continue to breed, and the older babies will help raise the younger babies. One of the few cichlids where you can raise multiple spawns together, without them eating or killing each other. Great family dynamic.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Great info thanks. What about Yellow Labs? How are they? Not trying to get a whole lot just like maybe a male and 2 females.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Jersey_cichlid_guy said:


> Great info thanks. What about Yellow Labs? How are they? Not trying to get a whole lot just like maybe a male and 2 females.


You would probably want one male and four or five females to spread the aggression around in a smaller tank. They don't provide any care for the fry after they release them and might actually try and eat them. They would be fine in the tank though.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the Info Fogelhund.


----------

